# UNKNOWN cichlid - Firemouth?



## mattyg21 (Jun 11, 2019)

I picked up two firemouth cichlids from Petco last night. After watching them closely, I realized that one does not really look like a true firemouth. To me it looks more like a hybrid between a Salvani and Firemouth cichlid. Regardless it is already one of the most beautiful cichlids I have seen at not even two inches yet. If anybody has any idea what kind this is, let me know!


http://imgur.com/2W13huf


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like a young Flowerhorn.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Agree, Flowerhorn


----------



## mattyg21 (Jun 11, 2019)

That it is! Thanks guys


----------

